# Xorg installing Problem



## JeyBee66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all,

First of all you must now, that my english is not very good. Usualy i speak german.


To my Problem: I installed FreeBSD on an old Pentium III Notebook (IBM ThinkPad T21). When I finished the installaion, I would install some GUI.
To do that, I read this: 
http://www.ch.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html

I typed 

```
pkg_add -r xorg
```
and then it downloaded all needed packages. But now i have no /usr/ports/ Folder. So when I typed 


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
```

I got this error: 

```
/usr/ports/x11/Xorg: No such file or directory
```


Can you tell me, what i am doing wrong?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

Handbook: 4.5 Using the Ports Collection

(The handbook is also available in German: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/de/books/handbook/ )


----------



## JeyBee66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah yeah, now it works!

Thanks you very much man! (and thanks for the German link too)



Greez Jey


----------

